# صيانة اجهزة تصوير المستندات ( اجهزة استنساخ المستندات )



## م.البغدادي007 (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل ان صيانة اجهزة تصوير المستندات هو من دور مهندس الميكاترونكس ام لا ، اذا نعم فأرجو من له كتب او محاضرات او اي موقع يعلم صيانتها بصورة تامة وخاصة في مجال برمجتها . :18:


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (29 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العراقي المسالم (31 مارس 2008)

ارجو من جميع الاعضاء ممن تتوفر لديه كتب الكترونية حول صيانة وبرمجة اجهزة الاستنساخ او تصوير المستندات تنزيله على المنتدى او ارساله على ال***** 
[email protected]
 وجزاكم الله خيرا ......

ارجو من المشرفين ترك ال***** لحاجتي الماسة للموضوع وفقكم الله لما فيه خير وصلاح الامة ...


----------

